# DBE- Double Balloon Enteroscopy



## torranp (Sep 26, 2008)

I am trying to research valid codes for this procedure. Some sites have the unlisted and others give me a range of codes.  What are you using? Any help is appreciated


----------



## elenax (Sep 30, 2008)

I don't like using *unlisted* codes but in this case I would go with the *44799* because there is no *DB* mentioned on the series of *44360-44397. *I tried the *Encoder *but the suggestion was the above series of codes.  I would attach the procedure report to the claim as well.*  *


----------

